# Bowtech Carbon Knight opinion



## mark-7mag (Jan 8, 2014)

I am looking for my 1st bow. Thought I would find a good used one but with a 30" draw, I'm finding it to be hard. I looked at a new Bowtech Carbon Knight today and the price is about the max of what I wanted to pay whether it is new or used. What is your opinion on this bow, pros and cons? I can get it set up for just under $700. Do I need to pay more for a different new bow or look for a better bow in used with my budget?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 8, 2014)

Anybody ? Huh? Come on.


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 8, 2014)

Any bowtech is going to be a great bow, you cant go wrong with any of them.
I have heard nothing but good things about the carbon Knight.


----------



## deerdown123 (Jan 8, 2014)

IMO the bowtech assassin is a pretty similar bow being just a little heavier but not by much the best part though is the price tag. i got mine for 499 ready to hunt at gables sorting goods just a few weeks ago.


----------



## BPowell92 (Jan 8, 2014)

deerdown123 said:


> IMO the bowtech assassin is a pretty similar bow being just a little heavier but not by much the best part though is the price tag. i got mine for 499 ready to hunt at gables sorting goods just a few weeks ago.



Brand new with everything on it for $499?


----------



## SouthernProperZ (Jan 8, 2014)

my buddy got a carbon knight for christmas, upgraded from a mathews outback, and can't stop talking about how much he loves it. Go to Gables and pick on up. i wanna say he spent 699 with the RAK package which isn't bad for a fully loaded bow! Legacy outdoors has one in cartersville, but i think he was asking way too much for it! but Gables has them bare for i wanna say 509? give them a call and ask they're pretty nice to deal with.


----------



## SouthernProperZ (Jan 8, 2014)

deerdown123 said:


> IMO the bowtech assassin is a pretty similar bow being just a little heavier but not by much the best part though is the price tag. i got mine for 499 ready to hunt at gables sorting goods just a few weeks ago.



yeah, gables has really good prices on bowtechs!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 8, 2014)

I looked at one in Rockmart today at Lamar's sporting goods. He even let me shoot it. He can get me one fully set up for $699. Jeremy there came highly recommended by a couple of friends. If I buy one, I will buy from him regardless of price because he was very helpful. I figure for my 1st bow and the technology now days on all bows I can't go wrong and I can always upgrade a couple of years down the road . I've read a ton of info in the last couple of weeks on bows. I know technology changes all the time but my thinking is even though this bow might not be the best one on the market right now, if it would of been out a few years ago, it may of very well been the best bow on the market and a lot of hunters would of killed a lot of deer with it which is all I want to do. Am I right with my thinking?


----------



## Soybean (Jan 9, 2014)

i like everything about the carbon knight except the grip.  it just didnt feel right to me but if the grip doesnt bother you then its an awesome bow.


----------



## M80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Go to gables. Clay is an expert on bow techs. I bought mine there and will stay with him


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2014)

mark-7mag said:


> I looked at one in Rockmart today at Lamar's sporting goods. He even let me shoot it. He can get me one fully set up for $699. Jeremy there came highly recommended by a couple of friends. If I buy one, I will buy from him regardless of price because he was very helpful. I figure for my 1st bow and the technology now days on all bows I can't go wrong and I can always upgrade a couple of years down the road . I've read a ton of info in the last couple of weeks on bows. I know technology changes all the time but my thinking is even though this bow might not be the best one on the market right now, if it would of been out a few years ago, it may of very well been the best bow on the market and a lot of hunters would of killed a lot of deer with it which is all I want to do. Am I right with my thinking?


100% right.

The carbon knight will kill all the deer you want to kill with it. I haven't shot the bow or even held it, but you can't really go wrong with any bow on the market these days, especially from a company like bowtech.


----------



## polkmarine (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought one from Lamar's right when they came out this summer. I wish I would have got the deal they are offering now. They are great bows. I love mine.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 10, 2014)

Good to hear all the possitive feedback.


----------



## preston h (Jan 11, 2014)

they are good bows I dont like the RAK package that u can get on it it is junk to me. If you are spending 699 plus tax on that bow you can get a better one for 750 to 800 on ebay. I have a bowtech experience that i have 700 in it is fully loaded with hha,rip cord arrow rest,and b stinger. If you just take your time and look there are some great deals out there.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 11, 2014)

preston h said:


> they are good bows I dont like the RAK package that u can get on it it is junk to me. If you are spending 699 plus tax on that bow you can get a better one for 750 to 800 on ebay. I have a bowtech experience that i have 700 in it is fully loaded with hha,rip cord arrow rest,and b stinger. If you just take your time and look there are some great deals out there.



Explain "RAK package" to me.. Also, is the experience a better bow?


----------



## preston h (Jan 11, 2014)

Rak just means it has a cheap sight rest and stabilizer. It is a 3 pin sight and a rest that is like a cheaper version of a wisker biscuit. And a cheap stabilizer. The bowtech experience in my opinion is the best bow that they have came out with.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 11, 2014)

To me the carbon knight is to light. The experience I believe is a better bow. The ready aim kill (rak) package is cheap sights and rest etc. Rip cord , qad etc are quality drop away rest. Sights i prefer a slider one pin sight . I use copper john. There are alit if high end sights . You can go over board in buying fancy gadget sights. You have to find what you like. It took me averal sights to find the perfect fit for me.


----------



## Mudfish (Jan 11, 2014)

Check archerytalk.com classifieds before you buy.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 11, 2014)

Archerytalk may not be the direction you want to go because of the relationship you have with Jeremy but a I was checking out a 2014 black ops carbon knight on there... Dudes asking 475.

Just throwing that out for everyone..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 11, 2014)

You have to be careful who you deal with on archerytalk


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 11, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> You have to be careful who you deal with on archerytalk



and everyone else in every aspect of life.


That's a great bow. I thought it shot great and would buy one if another wheelie was the direction I wanted to go.


----------



## BPowell92 (Jan 11, 2014)

bluemarlin said:


> Archerytalk may not be the direction you want to go because of the relationship you have with Jeremy but a I was checking out a 2014 black ops carbon knight on there... Dudes asking 475.
> 
> Just throwing that out for everyone..



Yep.  There's some real good deals on Carbon Knights on AT.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 12, 2014)

I have learned a lot in the last few days. Thanks for everyone's help. I can't believe I have to wait 8 months till deer season. The good news is, with bow hunting, it's only 8 months, not 9.


----------



## M80 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have Sold and bought bows off of archerytalk. Look and see how long they have been a member for and research them a little. It's not hard to figure out who is legit or not. 

My dad has the experience. I have the insanity cpxl. We both love them. My dad is 62 and had bow hunted since he was 14. He has shot Hoyt's for many years and recently went to pse for a year. He says he has never shot a bow as good as the experience. To me that's saying a lot. It's the quietest bow I've ever heard


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Experience and CPXL are great bows.  I have never shot the Carbon Knight, but the fact that it doesn't have the same overdrive binary system as their flagship bows would steer me from it.  

No better tuning cam system on the market than a overdrive binary system.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 22, 2014)

Which bow would everyone buy, a Carbon Knight or a PSE Brute X? I looked at a Brute today at a good price but the shop didn't have a place to shoot it. Seemed heavy compared to the Carbon Knight but then again every bow would.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 23, 2014)

I would suggest shooting your top 2 or 3 choices. How they feel and how you shoot them should guide your decision.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bowtech


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 24, 2014)

The answer I hope you are looking for is ( the one that feels and shoots best for you. ) I have owned Mathews, pse, Parker , browning, and Hoyt. I am currently shooting a bowtech d350 and insanity. There are a lot of good bows and great bows but you are the only one who should answer the question you seek.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 24, 2014)

X^^^2


----------



## triggerpull (Jul 27, 2014)

*newbie too*

OK--I know this is a dated thread--but to the OP I just bought a carbon knight--and like you it's my first compound. I'm an older fellow with a few scars from my adventurous life--including a dislocated shoulder, a compound fracture to my humerous (not funny) and a cervical fusion to my neck. I bought it mostly for it's light weight and relatively easy draw and let off. So far so good--though I have no basis of experience to compare other than crossbows (which unfortunately in Maine are considered the same as firearms).


----------

